# Creepy white threads growing on my glass



## pope_luke (Nov 14, 2007)

So my tank has mostly been on the back burner for about 5 months or so, during which I haven't been dosing any chems or making diy co2 or anything like that. In the past month I've started cleaning everything out, scrubbing the glass, and dosing just a little and keeping up with the co2 regularly. 
Everything during this whole time has been very regular. No green water, algae outbreaks or anything like that. Just today, though, I noticed white stringy splotches dotting my glass. Here are some pictures.























It's only on the glass, not on the substrate. The last time I put new wood in must have been 6 months ago, but nothing ever grew out of that. 
As you can see in the pictures, it's all stringy and webby, and seems to be spreading out in all directions as far as it can, like roots. 
I can't imagine what it could possibly be. The only thing that comes to mind is that I had a large die off of fish not long ago. Some of them seemed to have some sort of fungus, a fuzzy white something coming off some part of them, while others had nothing. I never treated it (I know, I know) but since then it seemed like the strongest of the bunch survived and kept living. Nevertheless, it seems weirdly unlikely that these two things would be related, but I'm mentioning it just in case.

In any case, the stuff looks pretty interesting. Still pretty small, so the photos are as macro as I could get them. I don't know whether I should wipe the stuff off and try to remove it manually or if that's pointless and I need to put something special into my water to fix everything.

Any ideas?


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

I had the same thing, except is was growing on one of my anubias and some glass. At first, I thought it was a spider web LOL... I know... but then I posted the same thing, and people said it was some sort of algae or fungus. I just manually removed as much of it as I can and in two days, it was completely gone. Don't worry about it too much!


----------



## pope_luke (Nov 14, 2007)

That makes me feel a little better. I think I'm going to leave it and see what happens to it. Some of the larger ones seem to have broken down a big, while there are still some new ones appearing. I really wonder what will happen to it.


----------



## pope_luke (Nov 14, 2007)

Since I made my last post, I've let these white threads do what they like. They seem to fall apart and disappear after a few days, but keep growing in new places. They haven't appeared with the same intensity as they did at the very beginning, but have just been persistent. 
Also, I've noticed them in my other tank. They never exploded all over the tank like in the first one, but are there anyway. I remembered, though, that there was something that I introduced to both tanks very soon before this happened. I had recently taken some stem plants from a local river, along with some duckweed. I imagine that has to be the source of the white smears growing in my tanks, then. While I still don't know what they are, I'm at least confident that I've identified the source.


----------

